# Prepping and Pulling



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Few photos of prepping and pulling a double. Camera battery died so couldnt get any better close ups of the shots..

  

Espresso Preparation by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Espresso Preparation by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Espresso Preparation by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Espresso Preparation by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stone me! Those pictures look really professional - stunning!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Noice, good clarity and tones in the images look sharp too.

I might have a play later, did you shoot most of these with an IR remote of yourself prepping or do you have a helper in the form of a lady friend haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stone me! Those pictures look really professional - stunning!


Just had a look at your website - now I know why they look professional. Enjoyed the landscapes and your blog about the Fuji X100.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!

Nope just me and the 10 second self timer!

Im no pro, but just enjoy photography.. I havent done anything for a while, so Im grateful to coffee for giving me some more inspiration..

It also means I can stay warm inside instead of freezing my bits off on some desolate hill in the arse end of nowhere.

And I get a cup of coffee at the end of it all!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, can't wait till you capture my beautiful Bosco in action! Lovely shots both!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cant wait to actually have a drinkable espresso!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do not worry Bosco can do that for you, you can drink the shot you shoot!


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic pics. Definitely professional quality


----------

